# My New Flemish Giant Mix



## budgirl9 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello, I feel really good today, I adopted a bunny from the humane society, I thought of getting a new baby bunny, but with all the bunnies out there that need a new home. her name is Rose she is a Flemish giant mix, she is one year old. I have two Holland Lops and I know how they are. but can anybody tell me about the Flemish breed. I know the history about them I just would like to know on their temperament, do they make great pets?


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 21, 2012)

hehe, I wanna see pics of the flemish near the hollands (obviously not RIGHT with them since they're not bonded, but with a divider or something between 'em)!

temperament goes more by the individual rabbit than by the breed, unlike dogs and such, so it's hard to give a generalization of what a breed is like ><


----------



## Vosify (Dec 21, 2012)

They are generaly a laid back breed. But like Imbrium said, it depends on the individual rabbit. Be gentle and they'll be gentle back :3
Congrats! Hope to see some pictures!


----------



## Trixie (Dec 21, 2012)

Congrats would love to see pictures!!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 21, 2012)

We need pictures!!!


----------



## budgirl9 (Dec 21, 2012)

I hope to have pictures tomorrow, when i held her today she was very sweet and didn't mind being held.


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 22, 2012)

I agree that we need pictures  From what I have herd, they are sweet, gentle rabbits that can be clowns and get what they want. You should check out the blog about Monty in the bunny blogs section of the forum. Monty is a Flemish Giant. Great blog with lots of pictures and videos. My next rabbit (many years from now) will be a Flemish or a Polish. (I know, HUGE size difference).


----------



## budgirl9 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello everyone, I now have my sweet Rosie home with me, she is so sweet and she likes my dog Kasey, She will be going back on January 3rd to gethttp://www.rabbitsonline.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=429&stc=1&d=1356215108 spayed. but as I promised here is pictures of her.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 22, 2012)

She's so cute!!! And I, too, would love to see pictures of her beside the Hollands. What a size difference! LOL How much does Rosie weigh?


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 22, 2012)

Awww! How cute!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 22, 2012)

Congratulations. What a sweetheart. Glad you were able to adopt from the Humane Society. Was she at the shelter for long?


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 22, 2012)

She is cute  I would love to see pictures of her cage setup and pictures of her next to the lops


----------



## budgirl9 (Dec 22, 2012)

Rosie weighs about 10 pounds and much bigger then my Holland Lops, My one Holland Lop has been watching her and Rosie is watching him.


----------



## budgirl9 (Dec 22, 2012)

she isn't suppose to be interacting with the other rabbits yet The humane society told me i had to wait 10 days, she has a basic cage but I have a play pen for her and plan on expanding the play pen.


----------



## sugarbunnies (Dec 22, 2012)

Why ten days? Honestly, there is no set time frame. I did not wait to introduce Mischa and Nikolai. I would introduce them when you feel Rosie has settled in and is comfortable with her surroundings so that she is not stressed about the introduction.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 24, 2012)

the wait time is probably meant to be a quarantine period


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 25, 2012)

I agree with Jennifer- probably a qt time.


----------

